# Largest Scorpion Ever Caught!



## Elixxur (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.caver.net/other/story.html

LOL Wow.... :wall: sorry I had to share this with everyone! =)


----------



## calum (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm sorry, but that was a pathetic atempt.


----------



## crpy (Sep 5, 2008)

I've seen one ,I used to live in Texas, I know what I'm talkin bout. It stung a cow and it gave cottage cheese from then on:liar:


----------



## craig84 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats funny. I wonder if they are in Florida?


----------



## JesseD (Sep 5, 2008)

Where the hell did you find that crap. So are humans considered possible prey items for this species? LoL!


----------



## JColt (Sep 5, 2008)

Man he's holding that thing like it only weighs 10 pounds! lol


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Sep 5, 2008)

We need to start culturing those


----------



## Aztek (Sep 5, 2008)

Repost.


----------



## drummindan2007 (Sep 5, 2008)

haha lame.


----------



## thomas22 (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW i want one (sarcasm for anybody out there who thinks im serious):?


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 5, 2008)

That....is....Incredibly stupid. That was so photoshopped.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 5, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> That....is....Incredibly stupid. That was so photoshopped.


Not even.
someone just used paint


----------



## voltdomingo (Sep 6, 2008)

man, that guy was holding it up like its only a shirt on a hanger.. he's strong! 

funny!


----------



## bjaeger (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol yeah. That was definitely an extremely poor attempt at Photoshopping ;P


----------



## Godzirra (Sep 6, 2008)

lolz @ guys mustache


----------



## Elixxur (Sep 9, 2008)

lol sorry if it was a repost, I found it here at work and didn't really check since I'm at work and all. This pic made me think about how it was before humans existed, scorps were really that big! Ha it would be rad to walk down the street with a scorp like this on a leash


----------

